# I think it's back in my life again



## Shawn82 (Apr 8, 2008)

Every time i overcome my mood swings and bouts of depression it seems to take that little bit longer before it comes back.

I've been suffering from depression for about 5-6 years but I'm finding the UK NHS system to be a waste of time at best when it comes to getting serious help.

Is it normal to feel like you can't control your emotions even though your head tells you your over reacting?

I've tried meds but i hate the thought of becoming dependant on them and i also had a spot of counseling which really helped but that was private since the NHS didn't managed to get me a counsoler in the 12 months of me asking them so it became really expensive.


----------



## Halo (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: I think its back in my life again*

Shawn,

I think that the fact that your bouts of depression seem to take longer to come back may mean that you doing things right in your life to ward off the depression coming back.  

On the other hand, what you said about medications and becoming dependent on them is I think quite a common fear that people have.  I know that I struggled with medication for quite a while but did eventually realize that if I wanted to get better then I needed help from medication.  I was thinking that if your bouts of depression are far enough apart that medication may only be required when it hits or you feel it coming back on but truly this is something that you need to talk to your doctor about.

I am glad that the counselling that you had helped and unfortunately I don't know much about the UK NHS system and how it works but was wondering if it is possible to continue on a private basis while you are on a waiting list and manage to get an NHS counsellor?  Again, I don't have any knowledge or experience with the system in the UK but am just trying to search for options.



> Is it normal to feel like you can't control your emotions even though your head tells you your over reacting?



When I am in the depth of my depression then yes it is extremely difficult to control my emotions no matter what my head is telling me.  It can feel very overwhelming and almost too much to bear but I have learned some good coping skills to help me with examining my feelings.  The biggest one being journalling which helps to get the thoughts and feelings out of my head.


----------



## Shawn82 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for your response unfortuanlty the NHS stinks when it comes to recognising depression, the doctor im with now just kept apologising with regards the waiting to see someone but didnt seem very proactive at all.

Im going to try seem them again soon and look to go back on the meds if its going to help me cope with mood swings as they are currently having a negative impact on just about everything at the moment.


----------



## Halo (Apr 8, 2008)

Shawn82 said:


> Thanks for your response unfortuanlty the NHS stinks when it comes to recognising depression, the doctor im with now just kept apologising with regards the waiting to see someone but didnt seem very proactive at all.



I am sorry to hear that the NHS is not great where you are. Have you told your doctor about how serious your depression is and that it is imperative that you see someone?  I say that because maybe that will encourage him to be more proactive in helping you.



Shawn82 said:


> Im going to try seem them again soon and look to go back on the meds if its going to help me cope with mood swings as they are currently having a negative impact on just about everything at the moment.



I would definitely suggest going back on the meds if your depression is having a negative impact on your life.  If medication works than that is what they are there for.  I think that you are very courageous in making this decision.

Do you have another appointment already lined up with your doctor?


----------



## Daniel (Apr 8, 2008)

Aren't there mental health charities in the UK that can help one deal with the  waiting lists of NHS?   Like Mind (National Association for Mental Health) , which is mentioned here.


----------



## Shawn82 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks i'll look into it im trying to get into to see my GP soon so i can discuss going back on medication not something i thought i would need to do again but im still feeling low and have been ever since last Friday night.

Im not sure if its anxiety aswell i met a girl friday who showed an interest in me and ever since i can't help but feel out of sorts about it but i cant help feel something for someone who shows me the slightest bit of efefction from the opposite sex.


----------

